# 2022 | Warm Season Lawn Photos



## Ware

Let's do this!


----------



## LittleBearBermuda

Sad 😔. Two more months and it will be go time.


----------



## Theycallmemrr




----------



## cnet24

Perfectly green reel low Bermuda that has yet to go dormant under ~3 inches of snow in Atlanta


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Itching to get out here and start the season. Used a Tru Cut C27 last year for my inauguration into Reel mowing. Just found my upgrade for this season and beyond - Toro Greensmaster 1600, Cant wait for my first cut!


----------



## Jeff20

Jeffersonzoysia said:


> Itching to get out here and start the season. Used a Tru Cut C27 last year for my inauguration into Reel mowing. Just found my upgrade for this season and beyond - Toro Greensmaster 1600, Cant wait for my first cut!
> 
> Beautiful house & lawn, looks like a great work space, and the mower is a beaut :thumbup:


----------



## VGKlawnguy

Jeffersonzoysia said:


> Itching to get out here and start the season. Used a Tru Cut C27 last year for my inauguration into Reel mowing. Just found my upgrade for this season and beyond - Toro Greensmaster 1600, Cant wait for my first cut!


Do you still have your Tru Cut?


----------



## VGKlawnguy

I have my work cut out for me here on this one….


----------



## typed by ben

tiftuf short game practice area


zoysia front yard


----------



## Redtwin

Super tight spring scalp to 3mm.


----------



## typed by ben

Man that's flat. Goodness


----------



## Redtwin

typed by ben said:


> Man that's flat. Goodness


I still have lots of debris breaking down and settling which makes some bumps but it gets better each season.


----------



## Dono1183

Got a first time mow in with my new to me Cal Trimmer.


----------



## rockwalltxguy

1st pass with the Mclane. Took it down to 1" from 2". Still need to cut the backyard. Will over the next 3-4 weeks get it down to my scalp height just under 1/2"


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

VGKlawnguy said:


> Jeffersonzoysia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Itching to get out here and start the season. Used a Tru Cut C27 last year for my inauguration into Reel mowing. Just found my upgrade for this season and beyond - Toro Greensmaster 1600, Cant wait for my first cut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you still have your Tru Cut?
Click to expand...

Yes, I still have it and it works great and still cuts great.


----------



## gijoe4500

Dono1183 said:


> Got a first time mow in with my new to me Cal Trimmer.


Wow. Getting green up already? Down here just outside of San Antonio, everything is still firmly dormant.


----------



## Austinite

gijoe4500 said:


> Dono1183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a first time mow in with my new to me Cal Trimmer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Getting green up already? Down here just outside of San Antonio, everything is still firmly dormant.
Click to expand...

The green is likely the Celebration Bermuda. Very resilient and many areas in texas it stays green. Mine is about 80% green, even after multiple freezes. Beautiful grass.


----------



## Dono1183

gijoe4500 said:


> Dono1183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a first time mow in with my new to me Cal Trimmer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Getting green up already? Down here just outside of San Antonio, everything is still firmly dormant.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately not yet. That's PRG. We just have a lot of rock and little soil, so the color never really came through in it. It's our first winter in the house, so I'm still learning what's going on with everything. The front yard is honestly almost nothing but King Ranch Bluestem.


----------



## Dono1183

Austinite said:


> gijoe4500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dono1183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a first time mow in with my new to me Cal Trimmer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Getting green up already? Down here just outside of San Antonio, everything is still firmly dormant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The green is likely the Celebration Bermuda. Very resilient and many areas in texas it stays green. Mine is about 80% green, even after multiple freezes. Beautiful grass.
Click to expand...

I sodded some celebration in the back when we built our patio this past Labor Day, and a good portion of it stayed green throughout the winter. We're going to be redoing a section of the back yard and celebration is what we're putting in. It's beautiful grass.


----------



## gijoe4500

Austinite said:


> gijoe4500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dono1183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a first time mow in with my new to me Cal Trimmer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Getting green up already? Down here just outside of San Antonio, everything is still firmly dormant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The green is likely the Celebration Bermuda. Very resilient and many areas in texas it stays green. Mine is about 80% green, even after multiple freezes. Beautiful grass.
Click to expand...

My backyard is celebration bermuda. It is definitely not green right now. My emerald zoysia front yard has stayed 70%+ green all winter though!


----------



## mitch1588

Power rake. This thing is awesome. Cleaned up with rotary scalp. Will hit thicker areas again tomorrow.


----------



## Ware

Looks great @mitch1588!


----------



## robbybobby

1st flood watering of the year last night. Post soak I took the opportunity to pull some weeds in the front this morning. About a gallon bucket of these guys. Some of the root systems had pretty impressive depth.


----------



## wiseowl

Fixed this, apparently I nicked the funny pipe when I did the redwood border and it just decided to burst 









Then I made Gavin Newsom cry


















Did my Feb dethatch and tidyup
Can spring get here faster please.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda

wiseowl said:


> Then I made Gavin Newsom cry


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ben S

Post-scalp and pre-emergent. Feeling good about this year.


----------



## enforcerman

Did a pre-scalp on the front yard yesterday (TifTuf). Cut it w/ the GM1000 first, then did a vacuum job w/ the Timemaster. Gonna go full scalp next weekend. Backyard, well, that's recovering from a pool install. New sod is going in there in a month or so. Jammur Zoysia back there.


----------



## Rowdy

Took the backyard down to 1". I really need to level badly this year.
Also put down my pre-em.


----------



## GPO Man

2 months into my frankenlawn restoration. First two pics are from two months ago, Dec. 28th. The third picture of front is today 2/26. I'm not letting my HOA lawn company touch the lawn. I've gone DIY.

https://i.postimg.cc/g2fLH98J/191-DB015-5086-4287-AAF2-CEFCD4-AB0-B84.jpg
https://i.postimg.cc/0Ns2N97p/5-EC26760-8-B9-F-4-AAA-B5-B2-646-E78-A29-DCE.jpg
https://i.postimg.cc/Fz7h6zQQ/DFAF7536-3-AFD-4107-B5-E5-DBC0-F85-F9224.jpg


----------



## glinget

Took it down to .250" and generated a HUGE amount of clippings. Even after going .500" a month ago as a Pre scalp! I hit dirt and make some scarring but seems like everyone generally agrees this is best practice. Then I tossed down early spring PreM and second dose of negate and Simazine for some lingering Poa. Green up coming!


----------



## jasonbraswell

glinget said:


> Took it down to .250" and generated a HUGE amount of clippings. Even after going .500" a month ago as a Pre scalp! I hit dirt and make some scarring but seems like everyone generally agrees this is best practice. Then I tossed down early spring PreM and second dose of negate and Simazine for some lingering Poa. Green up coming!


Looks great!
I sprayed 5 lbs of prodiamine and 1.5 gallons of simazine.
Lawn is greening up by the day with these warm temps.
Nice rain coming this week ahead to make it work.


----------



## Twodollarblue

Started a scalp on my zoysia that was laid summer 2021. It was 2"+ as my slope was too steep for the greensmaster so it was maintained with a rotary for its first year. Just got a tru-cut to tackle the hill and what a chore it was just to get it cut down on the highest setting. Going to need a lot more passes to call it a scalp. And a lot more backlapping.


----------



## Redtwin

That Geo is going to look excellent at the lower HOC! Save the backlap for once it is all done. No need to do multiple backlaps as you really shouldn't be concerned about the quality of cut during a scalp anyway.


----------



## Deltahedge

I cut down to 0.5 and then attempted 0.25. Going to 0.25 was too much because the mower would stall, so I decided on 0.30" for the second pass. I stopped counting at 34 contractor bags full. There were probably another 10-12 bags after I stopped counting.


----------



## Jerry_G

Adding more scalp photos to the thread!


----------



## Twodollarblue

Redtwin said:


> That Geo is going to look excellent at the lower HOC! Save the backlap for once it is all done. No need to do multiple backlaps as you really shouldn't be concerned about the quality of cut during a scalp anyway.


Glad to hear no need to do any extra backlapping. My wife is going to be disappointed as she was just starting to enjoy it.


----------



## Twodollarblue

mitch1588 said:


> Power rake. This thing is awesome. Cleaned up with rotary scalp. Will hit thicker areas again tomorrow.
> 
> @mitch1588 would you say it's best to power rake then scalp or scalp then power rake?


----------



## Nimblecow

Twodollarblue said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Geo is going to look excellent at the lower HOC! Save the backlap for once it is all done. No need to do multiple backlaps as you really shouldn't be concerned about the quality of cut during a scalp anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear no need to do any extra backlapping. My wife is going to be disappointed as she was just starting to enjoy it.
Click to expand...

I just saw a YouTube video of someone backlapping a Fiskars reel with a drill/socket. Hadn't occurred to me but makes good sense. Is that how gas reels are generally sharpened? Not with a hand crank? 😎


----------



## Redtwin

I use a drill and socket on my GM1000 and my Flex21. I think it's pretty standard except for the newer E motors that you flip a switch to run them backward.


----------



## ItsMeStevenP

A couple of photos. Yesterday got my mower. Enjoyed doing everything myself, have a lot to learn and have a lot to do. But I sprayed some Prodiamine and watered it in. This is the morning after but it looks ok!


----------



## Austinite

gijoe4500 said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gijoe4500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Getting green up already? Down here just outside of San Antonio, everything is still firmly dormant.
> 
> 
> 
> The green is likely the Celebration Bermuda. Very resilient and many areas in texas it stays green. Mine is about 80% green, even after multiple freezes. Beautiful grass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My backyard is celebration bermuda. It is definitely not green right now. My emerald zoysia front yard has stayed 70%+ green all winter though!
Click to expand...

Interesting. Helotes shouldnt be much different weather wise from where I am. Im sure soil variations have a lot to do with differences. My grass is very deep dark green right now. Zero signs of dormancy. It was green all winter, but last week it just lit up.


----------



## AMG

robbybobby said:


> 1st flood watering of the year last night. Post soak I took the opportunity to pull some weeds in the front this morning. About a gallon bucket of these guys. Some of the root systems had pretty impressive depth.


i had a lot of these too! what weed is it? Tenacity didn't kill it. I was thinking of using 2,4-d on it.


----------



## robbybobby

@AMG

95% sure it is chickweed. I used Dicamba but it looked like 2,4-D controls as well. I hand pulled the vast majority and just did a blanket all. My whole neighborhood is infested with them but I'm all clean now.


----------



## Redtwin

+1 on the 2,4-D this time of year. I like to save my Celsius for when it gets super hot.


----------



## Ware

Is it too early for a domination line photo?


----------



## Twodollarblue

Ware said:


> Is it too early for a domination line photo?


Are you dominating yourself @Ware , or is that someone else's property?


----------



## Ware

Twodollarblue said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it too early for a domination line photo?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you dominating yourself @Ware , or is that someone else's property?
Click to expand...

Next door neighbor.


----------



## Twodollarblue

Nice.


----------



## Redtwin

Wow! Is all that green weeds?


----------



## Ware

Redtwin said:


> Wow! Is all that green weeds?


Yes, some grassy, but a lot of winter broadleaf.


----------



## ReelMowLow74

Came home from work and tried to get a pic. Thanks to all of the advice on this forum, the lawn is greening up quickly this year!


----------



## Bombers

Monday and today on a low 80s stretch. Cooling back down to 60s/70s next week. Not sure if I should do my first feeding this weekend or not 🤔


----------



## gkaneko

Lawn is growing, mower is backlapped. Grass needed to be cut sooner but got some nicely cut clippings…


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

lawn SLOWLY greening up.


----------



## Chuckatuck89

About a month ahead of last year 

5/21/21



4/19/22


----------



## FATC1TY

Plenty of green now, mowing produces some good clippings and it's only getting warmer


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Wow @FATC1TY The lawn is looking great!


----------



## jasonbraswell

Getting closer to full scale green again. Feeling good to run some irrigation after mowing.


----------



## jasonbraswell

Pic of back with better light


----------



## Jeff20

Beautiful day after good soaking rains yesterday. Wanted to do some putting so dropped my test area down to 5/16's, L-36


----------



## agrassman

FATC1TY said:


> Plenty of green now, mowing produces some good clippings and it's only getting warmer


Wow how do I book a tee time? 😂


----------



## Lawnboy_03

Dealing with some dang poa but all coming in nicely.


----------



## swebbrrt

Lawnboy_03 said:


> Dealing with some dang poa but all coming in nicely.


beautiful yard, I like the look of the post oaks? with the bermuda.


----------



## ashleykennedy27

FATC1TY said:


> Plenty of green now, mowing produces some good clippings and it's only getting warmer


Wow!! What do you use to edge?


----------



## FATC1TY

ashleykennedy27 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of green now, mowing produces some good clippings and it's only getting warmer
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! What do you use to edge?
Click to expand...

Just a cheap troybuilt stick edger attachment on my husquvarna trimmer.


----------



## ashleykennedy27

@FATC1TY that's crazy. I guess just years of perfecting it!


----------



## ag_fishing

Lawnboy_03 said:


> Dealing with some dang poa but all coming in nicely.


Those stripes are looking good already. Is that from the triplex?


----------



## Lawnboy_03

ag_fishing said:


> Lawnboy_03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dealing with some dang poa but all coming in nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those stripes are looking good already. Is that from the triplex?
Click to expand...

Yes sir!!


----------



## Reel_Alabama

Not my yard but it will suffice while on vacation. Bermuda vs St. Augustine. I vote Bermuda.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@Reel_Alabama Grand Floridian?

If so it's a beautiful resort!


----------



## Reel_Alabama

ENC_Lawn said:


> @Reel_Alabama Grand Floridian?
> 
> If so it's a beautiful resort!


Yes Sir.


----------



## RaginCajun




----------



## Blake_DFWlawn

I see a greensmaster in my future…..


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

A lot more green coming in the last 2 weeks.
Preparing for core aerate and top dressing next Thursday.
Still cutting just below 1 inch on both front (Emerald) and back (Zenith) Zoysia.
Just put down a new anderson product (for me anyway) 16-0-9 weed and feed with Surge post emergent weed control
40 lb bag over 16,500 FT2. That equates to 0.39 Lbs/1K FT2 of N and 0.219 lbs of K for this application. I Will see if how it helps with broadleaf weeds mainly in the back (no Pre-Em put down last fall - That won't happen again)


----------



## Redtwin

Here is a pre-PGR comparison shot of Empire Zoysia on the right and Tifway 419 on the left.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Redtwin said:


> Here is a pre-PGR comparison shot of Empire Zoysia on the right and Tifway 419 on the left.


It must be a lot hotter down there? nice overall green up.


----------



## Boortz86

@Redtwin looks great. That tifway makes me wonder if I went the wrong route with zoysia. Which side do you like better?

That walkway could use a good wash tho😉. Clean concrete makes a yard pop even more IMO


----------



## Twodollarblue

Jeffersonzoysia said:


> Just put down a new anderson product (for me anyway) 16-0-9 weed and feed with Surge post emergent weed control
> 40 lb bag over 16,500 FT2. That equates to 0.39 Lbs/1K FT2 of N and 0.219 lbs of K for this application.


@Jeffersonzoysia How much nitrogen are you planning on laying down this year per 1000. I want to get some down on my zoysia but don't want to hit my max N of 1lb per 1000 too soon.


----------



## Redtwin

@Jeffersonzoysia It's warming up nicely now.

@Boortz86 They both have their advantages. If you are going to have high traffic then go with the Bermuda but the zoysia is easier to maintain in my experience. The colors will get closer together once it goes through a few PGR cycles. The sidewalk is a hot mess for sure. It's on the "Honey do" list.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Twodollarblue said:


> Jeffersonzoysia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just put down a new anderson product (for me anyway) 16-0-9 weed and feed with Surge post emergent weed control
> 40 lb bag over 16,500 FT2. That equates to 0.39 Lbs/1K FT2 of N and 0.219 lbs of K for this application.
> 
> 
> 
> @Jeffersonzoysia How much nitrogen are you planning on laying down this year per 1000. I want to get some down on my zoysia but don't want to hit my max N of 1lb per 1000 too soon.
Click to expand...

@twodollarblue i plan to put out about 1.5 - 2 lbs/1K FT2 on my Zoysia lawn. I did the math and it works out to 0.25 lbs/1K Ft2 every 2 weeks for May, June, July and 1st half of August. That will put me at 1.75 lbs/1K Ft2


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Redtwin said:


> @Jeffersonzoysia It's warming up nicely now.
> 
> @Boortz86 They both have their advantages. If you are going to have high traffic then go with the Bermuda but the zoysia is easier to maintain in my experience. The colors will get closer together once it goes through a few PGR cycles. The sidewalk is a hot mess for sure. It's on the "Honey do" list.


@Redtwin Seeing that you are In Panama City, FL, you have a longer growing season by a few weeks on either end of the season, May I ask how much N/1K Ft2 you put down on your Zoysia per growing season and at what intervals? What have you found that works well for your Zoysia.


----------



## Redtwin

@Jeffersonzoysia This is only my second season with Empire so I don't have a lot of experience. Last season I was doing a lot of leveling and filling in so I was pushing growth pretty hard. I honestly can't remember but I think last season I only did one app of 10-10-10 early in the season and never followed up with a second. As far as just hitting it with N, I add urea to ever second or third T-Nex applications at around .125lbs N/1000sf. Since I no longer have GreenskeeperApp I don't know the annual total. I think a big difference was the T-Nex. I was applying at .25oz/1000sf which is pretty heavy for Zoysia. The Empire really responded well with density and color. It's not exactly the textbook way to treat Zoysia but it is working so far. My biggest fear is disease but so far I've just had a little bit of slime mold recently which I can deal with.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Redtwin said:


> @Jeffersonzoysia This is only my second season with Empire so I don't have a lot of experience. Last season I was doing a lot of leveling and filling in so I was pushing growth pretty hard. I honestly can't remember but I think last season I only did one app of 10-10-10 early in the season and never followed up with a second. As far as just hitting it with N, I add urea to ever second or third T-Nex applications at around .125lbs N/1000sf. Since I no longer have GreenskeeperApp I don't know the annual total. I think a big difference was the T-Nex. I was applying at .25oz/1000sf which is pretty heavy for Zoysia. The Empire really responded well with density and color. It's not exactly the textbook way to treat Zoysia but it is working so far. My biggest fear is disease but so far I've just had a little bit of slime mold recently which I can deal with.


Thanks for this detailed info. I will refer to it often this season as this will be my first season using T-Nex.
I am surprised that in FL you can get away with just throwing down N and no P or K. Did you do a soil test where the Zoysia is to see what your numbers are? I know in My lawn, K is deficient and I will need to add this growing season for sure.


----------



## FATC1TY

TifTuf @ .325 and fighting lots and lots of seed heads this spring.


----------



## anthonybilotta

This is really filling in slowly……..usually I have full green up by first week of April. The PRG really messed things up.









Compared to same date last May:


----------



## Redtwin

Oooof! @FATC1TY That looks really really good!


----------



## Slim 1938

Way to go @FATC1TY ! Man that looks good.


----------



## Reel_Alabama

My neighbor bought a drone. I'm liking this angle.


----------



## ReelMowLow74

Proud of this one!


----------



## Dono1183

ReelMowLow74 said:


> Proud of this one!


Congrats man!!


----------



## Ben S




----------



## ReelMowLow74

Dono1183 said:


> ReelMowLow74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proud of this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats man!!
Click to expand...

Thank you!!


----------



## Just a Geologist

Installed celebration sod three weeks ago and am completely blown away by this grass. I live in Rocklin CA and there is essentially nobody with warm season grass up here. Still trying to figure out why, it seems our climate is perfect for it! I scalped it way down 7 days after installation (came way too tall from the sod farm). It recovered in 3 days. Second mow I didn't tighten down my height adjustment enough (rookie move)hit a few bumps, height of cut lowered and I scalped it all again. Scalped 10 day old sod twice! A week later it looked amazing again. If you are in northern CA and wondering about Bermuda, do it!


----------



## jpos34

No irrigation system, if we don't get some rain soon it looks like I'll be forced to drag out the hoses.


----------



## jbcarter14

Just a Geologist said:


> Installed celebration sod three weeks ago and am completely blown away by this grass. I live in Rocklin CA and there is essentially nobody with warm season grass up here. Still trying to figure out why, it seems our climate is perfect for it! I scalped it way down 7 days after installation (came way too tall from the sod farm). It recovered in 3 days. Second mow I didn't tighten down my height adjustment enough (rookie move)hit a few bumps, height of cut lowered and I scalped it all again. Scalped 10 day old sod twice! A week later it looked amazing again. If you are in northern CA and wondering about Bermuda, do it!


That's some good looking stuff. Did you level or roll it any? I redid a portion of my yard and the sod from the farm, the dirt portion was so thick. It's really bumpy. Any gaps between the pieces and it's a 2 inch drop. It's about 4 weeks old I was thinking about scalping and leveling. Didn't know if it was good soon.


----------



## Just a Geologist

I rolled it right after installation but haven't done any leveling yet. I wouldn't hesitate to do it now though, for me it's been due to a lack of free time. I'll fill in the larger seams using a few bags of sand in the next couple weeks and then do an entire lawn leveling sometime in the heat of July or August to hopefully get a little faster recovery.


----------



## spud

Looking good after a mow. Time to start the PGR!


----------



## Just a Geologist

Wow, incredible lawn and beautiful property!


----------



## Redtwin

I got a quick mow in right before getting almost 2 inches of rain in less than 30 minutes. I hardly have any clipping lines! &#128512;
I guess the 3100 does a pretty solid job catching.


----------



## JFortner5

jpos34 said:


> No irrigation system, if we don't get some rain soon it looks like I'll be forced to drag out the hoses.


Man I'm right there with you. I'm in Helena. I've watered a couple days this week. I'm hoping we get a few pop up storms this weekend.


----------



## jpos34

JFortner5 said:


> jpos34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No irrigation system, if we don't get some rain soon it looks like I'll be forced to drag out the hoses.
> 
> 
> 
> Man I'm right there with you. I'm in Helena. I've watered a couple days this week. I'm hoping we get a few pop up storms this weekend.
Click to expand...

Got them set up today to turn on In the morning


----------



## FATC1TY

spud said:


> Looking good after a mow. Time to start the PGR!


 Very nice! Well done.


----------



## SeanBB

Crappy photo but finally green


----------



## M3ntalATX

Mowed after T-Nex app. Really need to level soon.


----------



## Lawnboy_03

Coming in nicely.


----------



## monsonman

Lawnboy_03 said:


> Coming in nicely.


Love seeing your photos. Well groomed grass around the tree bottoms looks so awesome to me.


----------



## Lawnboy_03

Thanks bud!


----------



## Ccualumni

spud said:


> Looking good after a mow. Time to start the PGR!


Please tell me that is photoshopped? I think you may have the perfect lawn. That is amazing looking.


----------



## rockwalltxguy

Yards looking really good considering only 1 fert treatment so far. Guy is coming tomorrow for the 1st high nitrogen fert treatment. Hoping to start getting a nice rich green up. Having to mow 3 days a week to maintain at 5/8". Def will start PGR treatments next year.


----------



## Cavan806

new pic of the lawn from a double cut this weekend. Still recovering on the outer edges from poa annua outbreak this winter. Need to spray my 1st application of PGR for the season tonight. I've been fighting the seed heads lately .


Cheers


----------



## WillyT

We purchased house back in March. It's coming along!


----------



## ReelMowLow74




----------



## monsonman

Cavan806 said:


> new pic of the lawn from a double cut this weekend. Still recovering on the outer edges from poa annua outbreak this winter. Need to spray my 1st application of PGR for the season tonight. I've been fighting the seed heads lately .
> 
> 
> Cheers


Looks great! and love the practice mat setup!


----------



## Benwag

Taken the other morning looking over a sea of Bermuda. Not a bad office view


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Got much needed rain this am (3/4") and expecting more Wednesday & Thursday. Cut front and back late afternoon. About time for 1st application of PGR this weekend.


----------



## Wiley

Just a Geologist said:


> Installed celebration sod three weeks ago and am completely blown away by this grass. I live in Rocklin CA and there is essentially nobody with warm season grass up here. Still trying to figure out why, it seems our climate is perfect for it! I scalped it way down 7 days after installation (came way too tall from the sod farm). It recovered in 3 days. Second mow I didn't tighten down my height adjustment enough (rookie move)hit a few bumps, height of cut lowered and I scalped it all again. Scalped 10 day old sod twice! A week later it looked amazing again. If you are in northern CA and wondering about Bermuda, do it!


Looks beautiful! I've been thinking along the same lines as you, Bermuda is definitely well suited for the area but rarely seen. If you don't mind me asking where did you source your sod from? Delta Bluegrass Company?


----------



## Cavan806

monsonman said:


> Looks great! and love the practice mat setup!


Thanks!. We love getting out there and getting the hacks in.


----------



## cglarsen

Benwag said:


> Taken the other morning looking over a sea of Bermuda. Not a bad office view


That's an awesome photograph. :thumbup:


----------



## cglarsen

Got my ramp finished on new shed to house the triplex and free up garage space. Going to do some more pine straw beds this summer; I like the color pop and laying the reel right over the live edge.


----------



## Redtwin

Benwag said:


> Taken the other morning looking over a sea of Bermuda. Not a bad office view


Wow! You still have guys who will walk the greens? That's AWESOME! Most of the courses around here have had to go to triplexing the greens because they can't find enough workers.


----------



## FATC1TY

Redtwin said:


> Benwag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken the other morning looking over a sea of Bermuda. Not a bad office view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! You still have guys who will walk the greens? That's AWESOME! Most of the courses around here have had to go to triplexing the greens because they can't find enough workers.
Click to expand...

They still walk at my dumpy course… GM1000 and all.


----------



## Benwag

@cglarsen thank you! 
@Redtwin yes walk mow greens and tees. Labor is tough but hanging on for now. 800s on greens and 1600 for tees and tight surrounds


----------



## sykescc

Don't share much, but really proud of how things are looking right now. Mowed at 0.50".


----------



## Humbert810

Nothing to compete yet but here's my reno as of right now!


----------



## FATC1TY

Little snip after some rain this week.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Evening mow at .375


----------



## Redtwin

I got a quick Memorial Day Weekend mow in. The Empire is solidly into the second round of PGR and is getting closer to the color of the Tifway 419.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Pics after 2" of rain last week and a cut today
Front yard- Emerald Zoysia




Back yard- Zenith Zoysia


----------



## rockwalltxguy

Got a cut in today. Starting to see color variation, guess I just need to pump up the 
Nitrogen to get a more uniform color


----------



## rockwalltxguy

Keepin It Reel said:


> Evening mow at .375


This looks amazing. @Keepin It Reel


----------



## Redtwin

I don't think the triplex stripes as nice as the walk-behinds but it sure is nice to get it done in 1/3 of the time. I thought dollar spot was bad last year but I have it something fierce this year. I'm hoping to just be able to push through it.


----------



## Ccualumni

Keepin It Reel said:


> Evening mow at .375


Showed my wife some of the lawns including yours and she would not believe yours was real. She still thinks I am pranking her.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

rockwalltxguy said:


> Keepin It Reel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening mow at .375
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks amazing. @Keepin It Reel
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Ccualumni said:


> Keepin It Reel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening mow at .375
> 
> 
> 
> Showed my wife some of the lawns including yours and she would not believe yours was real. She still thinks I am prancing her.
Click to expand...

That's awesome. It's definitely real.

Just verticut today, mowed, and threw down about .25# N. Got the farmers tan to prove it lol


----------



## Jap274

Cutting at 7/8". I quit weedeating the zoysia up against the rock bed, now it looks like monkey grass! 👍👍


----------



## Ccualumni

Keepin It Reel said:


> Ccualumni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keepin It Reel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening mow at .375
> 
> 
> 
> Showed my wife some of the lawns including yours and she would not believe yours was real. She still thinks I am prancing her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's awesome. It's definitely real.
> 
> Just verticut today, mowed, and threw down about .25# N. Got the farmers tan to prove it lol
Click to expand...

Just an awesome looking yard. Would love to have that


----------



## littlehuman

Memorial Day Weekend mow


----------



## tcorbitt20

Redtwin said:


> I don't think the triplex stripes as nice as the walk-behinds but it sure is nice to get it done in 1/3 of the time. I thought dollar spot was bad last year but I have it something fierce this year. I'm hoping to just be able to push through it.


That's what I thought at first, but it burned me. If it's there, I'd treat it. It's taken me about a month to work through it.


----------



## AtomskACS

This is my little patch of happiness, 5 days after seeding.



Here's the photo I took after cutting it this morning, 31 days after planting.


----------



## monsonman

sykescc said:


> Don't share much, but really proud of how things are looking right now. Mowed at 0.50".


This is perfection. Nice work!


----------



## Redtwin

tcorbitt20 said:


> That's what I thought at first, but it burned me. If it's there, I'd treat it. It's taken me about a month to work through it.


I'm torn as to whether it could be webworm damage. I wasn't seeing any worms but the starlings were cruising my yard which is typically my first sign that I have webworms. I see mycelium (or actual spider webs) all the time but don't normally see damage. These spots just showed up overnight so my first thought was dollar spot. I recently did my monthly Bifen app so I will see if they repair or spread.


----------



## Awar

Some pics taken 2 weeks after leveling:


----------



## rockwalltxguy

Picked up my iPhone 13 Pro this weekend. Just got done with a fresh cut. Man this thing takes good photos.


----------



## Blake_DFWlawn

Double cut 10 days after leveling. Really wanting a reel with a full rear driver roller to minimize the tire marks from the Cal trimmer..


----------



## Jeep4life

Nice looking lawn and yard fellow Atlantean @Awar!!


----------



## cglarsen

2653A laid down some nice stripes and got parked in the new 12'x16' shed that we got this spring. And I finally finished building the heavy duty 10x8 ramp and added a pine straw bed with live edging. Fixed my shad problem up here!


----------



## Martineztteel

On summer two of turning my Tifgreen 328 into a putting green. The bare spot is a self inflicted wound from late last summer that never healed but is coming back nicely. The first picture is from April 30th and the second is from May 30th. For reference the third pic is from June 2021 but HOC was only at 200 I believe. HOC was at 138 pic 1 and 130 pic 2 until yesterday when I pushed it down to 128. Slowly bringing down to 125 which I believe is the low point for tifgreen 328. With my make shift stimp meter it is running at approximately 9.5. Hope to get faster with more and continued rolling.


----------



## Awar

Jeep4life said:


> Nice looking lawn and yard fellow Atlantean @Awar!!


Thank you! And congrats for June LOTM, you're doing awesome!


----------



## erdons

Mowing at around 1/2 inch maybe a bit lower, weather in So Cal hasn't been very hot, we're lucky to be in the low 80s. Did some construction where we had to open up for drain, gas and water lines, the lawn was neglected since last July, longest it'a ever taken me to get it going, maybe by July I'll have it thriving the way it should be.


----------



## tnbison

Mowing at 1/2". Thinking I might need a power rake or dethatch. Light angle makes it look a bit nicer than it is.


----------



## tnbison

cglarsen said:


> 2653A laid down some nice stripes and got parked in the new 12'x16' shed that we got this spring. And I finally finished building the heavy duty 10x8 ramp and added a pine straw bed with live edging. Fixed my shad problem up here!


How in the world do you get those stripes?! I have the same mower and bermuda as well and don't get really any striping. I have grooved front rollers and solid rear rollers, cutting at 1/2". Are your rollers different??


----------



## bsegal

Far from perfect, but not bad for my rookie season on a new lawn (sod laid 08/2021) and me being a first time lawn caretaker. HOC is a hair under an inch... need to do some major leveling next year.


----------



## Martineztteel

bsegal said:


> Far from perfect, but not bad for my rookie season on a new lawn (sod laid 08/2021) and me being a first time lawn caretaker. HOC is a hair under an inch... need to do some major leveling next year.


Very nice and nice to see someone else from AZ!


----------



## bsegal

Martineztteel said:


> bsegal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Far from perfect, but not bad for my rookie season on a new lawn (sod laid 08/2021) and me being a first time lawn caretaker. HOC is a hair under an inch... need to do some major leveling next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice and nice to see someone else from AZ!
Click to expand...

Thanks! We may live on the surface of the sun, but that just makes having a nice lawn an even bigger accomplishment. :lol:


----------



## PhxHeat

@bsegal good looking grass/yard/dog.

@Martineztteel there are several of us Az people floating around.


----------



## ReelMowLow74

Things are healing up after the aeration and verticutting. Got a mow in today and enjoying some rain.

Maintaining at .400" still.


----------



## ianreelmows

Currently fighting dollar spot, Bermuda mites, and darn seed beads. But in the mornings it looks rock solid…from the curb


----------



## tcorbitt20

Looks good from 2" or 20 yards. In between still needs some work.


----------



## Blake_DFWlawn

Today marks 2 weeks post leveling. Hit with another round of pgr/iron and a cut this evening. Might do another round of leveling come mid-summer.


----------



## Dono1183

One week post leveling. Need another level, this one had a lot of OM, so it will settle pretty fast.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Mowed with the 2500. Laying down fat stripes.


----------



## DeepC

Keepin It Reel said:


> Mowed with the 2500. Laying down fat stripes.


Now... that's pretty!!!


----------



## SeanBB

Gave her a quick cut and a little drink.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

DeepC said:


> Keepin It Reel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed with the 2500. Laying down fat stripes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now... that's pretty!!!
Click to expand...

Thank you! Still getting the hang of the triplex


----------



## Lawnboy_03




----------



## tcorbitt20




----------



## Kdaves12




----------



## Keepin It Reel

Crazy how the camera lens sees something different from what the eye sees based on sun placement.


----------



## callmestevee_o

SeanBB said:


> Gave her a quick cut and a little drink.


I really like the look of the slightly higher HOC along the perimeter. Was that intentional or did you go back with a trimmer after mowing?


----------



## ItsMeStevenP

Citra established. Might go ahead and cut the tips with a pair of scissors. Day 14.


----------



## rockwalltxguy

Starting to get some great dark green coming in 3wks post Fert. Maintaining HOC of 5/8". Have one area by my driveway side that I can't seem to get as green. Any thoughts on why?


----------



## SeanBB

@callmestevee_o [/quote]
I really like the look of the slightly higher HOC along the perimeter. Was that intentional or did you go back with a trimmer after mowing?
[/quote]

Because I'm lazy - it was unintentional! Makes me think though. Normally I use the string trimmer to clean it up but maybe I should leave it?


----------



## MarkV




----------



## Kdaves12

As much as I love my Toro ProStripe, it does begin to struggle at 0.82" with some scalping here & there... 
PGR would probably help this, but I have not attempted that process yet.
I think I would have to mow every 3 days in order to avoid this, which I am fine with, but there is no room for skipping (I went 4 days in this picture).

Still looks okay.


----------



## Ccnewton

4th year with centipede. 1st year reel mowing. .75 hoc. The centipede is loving this hot weather


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Sexy white legs for contrast 😁


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Mowed last night and sprayed T-Nex this am at 0.25 oz per 1K ft2 and liquid iron. 2nd application this year.


----------



## Kicker

Keepin It Reel said:


> Sexy white legs for contrast 😁


man, The density of Tahoma31 always amazes me. I've never seen a photo of it where it's thin or struggling.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Kicker said:


> Keepin It Reel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy white legs for contrast 😁
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man, The density of Tahoma31 always amazes me. I've never seen a photo of it where it's thin or struggling.
Click to expand...

I'm very pleased with it especially to be 2 years old.


----------



## rjw0283

I don't think I have ever taken a photo from this angle before. The lawn is coming along nicely for this time of year


----------



## Jeep4life

Nice looking carpet @Jeffersonzoysia!!


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Jeep4life said:


> Nice looking carpet @Jeffersonzoysia!!


Thank you sir! Trying to get mine to look as good as your Zeon Zoysia does.


----------



## Jeff20

Contrast in grass is no comparison in many ways, color, density & texture. The small area is Latitude-36, and the main yard is common. One day I hope it will be all L-36.


----------



## Lawnboy_03

Got the green down to .175" and the back yard to .45". The green is finally coming in thick. I can tell my pgr is wearing off. Can I apply during 100+weather without any stress?


----------



## Lawnboy_03

Lawnboy_03 said:


> Got the green down to .175" and the back yard to .45". The green is finally coming in thick. I can tell my pgr is wearing off. Can I apply during 100+weather without any stress?


----------



## Humbert810




----------



## callmestevee_o

2wk old seedlings coming up pretty nicely!


----------



## andymac7

So.. it's been a struggle so far with my Yukon, and it's finally looking decent. Please allow me a couple shameless morning dew photos ☺.


----------



## pp6000v2

My security camera's angle and color balance washes out the true green color of the lawn, but my neighbor's lawn service cut yesterday morning, I cut yesterday evening. The garbage crew stopped and we heard them talking about the lawn this morning. One guy got down and was feeling it because they thought it might be artificial turf. I know all the sins in the lawn, but at this point, I'll take random people stopping in their tracks to look at it lol. Pretty clear domination line going on.


----------



## Humbert810

pp6000v2 said:


> My security camera's angle and color balance washes out the true green color of the lawn, but my neighbor's lawn service cut yesterday morning, I cut yesterday evening. The garbage crew stopped and we heard them talking about the lawn this morning. One guy got down and was feeling it because they thought it might be artificial turf. I know all the sins in the lawn, but at this point, I'll take random people stopping in their tracks to look at it lol. Pretty clear domination line going on.


Nice looking turf, have to love the looky lous. My lawn is far from this status but easily the nicest one in my subdivision and it gets quite a few looks.


----------



## pp6000v2

Humbert810 said:


> Nice looking turf, have to love the looky lous. My lawn is far from this status but easily the nicest one in my subdivision and it gets quite a few looks.


I just really wish I could remove that dang utility pole guy wire. Makes mowing vertical stripes a pain navigating around that angled line.


----------



## Brodgers88

Latitude 36 Bermuda, 0.5" HOC


----------



## ag_fishing

Lawnboy_03 said:


> Got the green down to .175" and the back yard to .45". The green is finally coming in thick. I can tell my pgr is wearing off. Can I apply during 100+weather without any stress?


Wow. Is that tiftuf being cut at .175"? How lord do you scalp to be able to get it that green?


----------



## AJM

First year reel mowing, still a lot to be desired but that's part of the fun right! Currently cutting about 3/8'' or so.


----------



## ag_fishing

AJM said:


> First year reel mowing, still a lot to be desired but that's part of the fun right! Currently cutting about 3/8'' or so.


The color is impressive at that height considering this summer has been absolutely brutal already


----------



## Keepin It Reel




----------



## mre_man_76

Finally got around to leveling yesterday. Aerated and sprayed my bi-weekly pgr, Main Event, potassium and urea on Friday. Only had time for parts of the front yard, 4 out of the 8 yards of sand I have available. Lessons learned, will hire a day laborer to load up the trailer next time. Should result in getting entire front, side and backyard complete.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Brodgers88 said:


> Latitude 36 Bermuda, 0.5" HOC


That's beautiful. Love the color.


----------



## TigerKnight

Fresh cut at 0.75 in. Life has been busy, so I have not been able to keep up with it. Have a few LDS, but they are healing nicely. She is getting sanded in 2-3 weeks.



Deer resistance to the landscaping has been a battle this year. You can see they took out my [labeled as deer-resistant] shrubs along the fence line to the right. Working on barricading the property with a fishing line!

For reference, this was the "lawn" on Aug. 27 last year (after the tree removal & patio extension).


----------



## Trippel24

Scalped and fertilized the day before I left on a week long vacation so I didn't come back to needing to scalp. Plan worked out. First cut after getting back 8 days later. :thumbup:


----------



## erdons

Things finally taking off in So Cal, lawn took some time to recover after construction, my power head kicked the bucket so I can't edge or trim, waiting for my echo to come in, gonna back lap my JD220b this weekend.


----------



## CrazyJon

Firsty try at restoring unknown common Bermuda after annihilating all the weeds. Damn you, goosegrass and Carolina geranium!

*May 11:*



*May 22:* 



*June 3: *



*June 13:*



*June 21:*



*June 27:*



*June 29 (today):*


----------



## CrazyJon

Keepin It Reel said:


>


Did you have to sell him the entire soul or will he take a percentage or how does that work?


----------



## Keepin It Reel

CrazyJon said:


> Keepin It Reel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have to sell him the entire soul or will he take a percentage or how does that work?
Click to expand...

Lol I just told him, "hold my beer"


----------



## BruceAlmighty22

Keepin It Reel said:


>


The fact that you live 15 minutes away from me and have the nicest lawn (in my opinion) amazes me. If you ever see a random guy stopped and feeling your grass, don't shoot please


----------



## Keepin It Reel

BruceAlmighty22 said:


> Keepin It Reel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you live 15 minutes away from me and have the nicest lawn (in my opinion) amazes me. If you ever see a random guy stopped and feeling your grass, don't shoot please
Click to expand...

Thanks man!

It honestly happens more often than you'd think lol


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Pics after evening mow at 3/4" on Emerald Zoysia.


----------



## RaginCajun

How about a little St. Augustine love?


----------



## Dono1183

RaginCajun post_ :thumbup: :thumbup: id=497495 said:


> How about a little St. Augustine love?


Looks great @RaginCajun


----------



## Jono59

July 4th ready.. Cheater stripes and a little paint.. not bad for my first attempt!!


----------



## Ware

Jono59 said:


> July 4th ready.. Cheater stripes and a little paint.. not bad for my first attempt!!


Nice work!


----------



## Reel_Alabama

Got a quick mow in this morning. The sun always makes the stripes better in the backyard. I wish they would pop out front. Probably need a third reel mower.


----------



## WillyT

Double cut for all the Lookie Lou's driving by this weekend!


----------



## Zoysiabermudaguy

Jono59 said:


> July 4th ready.. Cheater stripes and a little paint.. not bad for my first attempt!!


Awesome!


----------



## WorkandMow




----------



## ENC_Lawn

El Toro Zoysia


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Jono59 said:


> July 4th ready.. Cheater stripes and a little paint.. not bad for my first attempt!!


Great job indeed!


----------



## tcorbitt20

The blue tint from the dew just looked great this morning. Really jumped out from everything else around. 


The ol' Reelmaster taking care of business


----------



## GrassAndWater12




----------



## ianreelmows

Fighting off fungus invasion from the neighbors that don't cut their grass and overwater it all year, but I'm happy with how it's looking overall.


----------



## Dirtdenali05

4th of July cut from this past weekend. Turned out really well for my first attempt. Really need to get a greensmower or cut in different directions. You can see my normal cut direction from the tire marks my Trucut leaves


----------



## Redtwin

@Dirtdenali05 Wow! How did you do the stars?


----------



## Humbert810

Redtwin said:


> @Dirtdenali05 Wow! How did you do the stars?


I was wondering the same!


----------



## Dirtdenali05

Redtwin said:


> @Dirtdenali05 Wow! How did you do the stars?


I cut some patterns out, laid a grid with some masonry cord and hand trimmed around them.


----------



## Humbert810

Dirtdenali05 said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Dirtdenali05 Wow! How did you do the stars?
> 
> 
> 
> I cut some patterns out, laid a grid with some masonry cord and hand trimmed around them.
Click to expand...

How many hours did you have in the whole design?!


----------



## Triplesticks

Here's mine after a cut this morning. Backlapping the Cali Trimmer this weekend and doing some adjustments as looks like I'm getting an uneven cut. Maintaining at 9/16 this year.


----------



## JRS 9572

Had a lot less time this year than last to work on the yard. Haven't missed applying T Nex at .25 oz. per 1,000 square feet though. Got some work to do on trimming shrubs, getting weeds out of straw, and adding new pine straw soon.

TifGrand cut at a 1/2"


Vanity Strip as Ron Henry says....


----------



## WorkandMow

Zeon zoysia 0.7 inches


----------



## Martineztteel

Tifgreen 328, HOC .122. One small pesky area filling in but taking her time.


----------



## Jerry_G

JRS 9572 said:


> Vanity Strip as Ron Henry says....
> 
> 
> 
> So that must be Alex's house back there :lol:


----------



## rjw0283

HOC around .5 - Bermuda


----------



## JRS 9572

Jerry_G said:


> JRS 9572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vanity Strip as Ron Henry says....
> 
> 
> 
> So that must be Alex's house back there :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah my neighbor behind me has no where near the yard Ron's boy Alex has!
Click to expand...


----------



## Redtwin

Tifway 419 at .5" HOC.


----------



## Austinite

Redtwin said:


> Tifway 419 at .5" HOC.


What the hell @Redtwin? Why do you have to make me feel bad about my backyard??? :lol:

Looks absolutely amazing man. Very nicely done!! BUT I don't see the BBQ Pit!


----------



## Redtwin

@Austinite LOL! It wasn't the best angle; I was rushing to get a photo of the rainbow before it went away. It started as a double rainbow but was fading quickly. You can barely see the second one by the time I took the shot. My BBQ game is pretty weak and just consists of my gas grill under the black cover and my smoker which is stored in my workshop.


----------



## Austinite

Redtwin said:


> @Austinite LOL! It wasn't the best angle; I was rushing to get a photo of the rainbow before it went away. It started as a double rainbow but was fading quickly. You can barely see the second one by the time I took the shot. My BBQ game is pretty weak and just consists of my gas grill under the black cover and my smoker which is stored in my workshop.


Aaah. I see the covered pit now. Also just saw the double rainbow. Very cool. Good motivation photo!


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia




----------



## rjw0283

Got a cut in today


----------



## WorkandMow

Bumped Zeon height to 1 inch. Color is better


----------



## rjw0283

Had the day off...got a double cut in.


----------



## ItsMeStevenP

Do you think this could be a sign of slightly acidic soil?


----------



## BoostedFools

Emerald Zoysia mow at 0.65" HOC


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

Do you think this could be a sign of slightly acidic soil?

No not necessarily. Do you have a test result that says your soil is slightly acidic or at a bad value for the particular grass you're trying to grow? Florida/St.Aug people will have to follow up with more informed, focused opinions than mine, but what you have in that picture -and I'm guessing you're concerned about the yellow leaf blades which are visible because you didn't say- looks like the symptoms of Take All Root Rot.

The standard approach to mitigating T.A.R.R. is to top dress with peat moss, which will work by lowering the pH of the soil in the root zone - actually increasing acidity. Certain fungicides like Azoxystrobin and Propiconazole https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/take-all-root-rot-in-turf/ also are helpful with Take All, but the main guidance one hears repeated is to address the conditions - drainage, shade, and pH level of the affected turf. If the conditions can't be changed, maybe a more resistant cultivar of grass is advisable. Fungicide programs on bad Take All problems have often proved to be expensive and frustrating quagmires, as fungicides alone can't reliably overcome favorable conditions for Take All disease in susceptible turf.

There probably is a way to to correct soil pH for Take All patch via citric acid or similar amendments like sulfur, but I have no experience with Take All and how to fight it with soil amendments. I have been trying to lower the pH of the Bermuda lawn which I tend with sulfur, but that's not for the purpose of combating a disease, but instead for making iron and other mineral nutrients already present in the soil more available for the grass so I don't need to add them to the fertilizer I spray.


----------



## WorkandMow

Zeon 0.9 inches
No pgr. Maybe next year


----------



## SunnyBermuda

Making a little progress:





Grass Type: Tifway 419


----------



## SoCal_Bermuda

1.25" Blackjack Bermuda pic from today


----------



## gkaneko

got a nice cut the other day. Lawn holding up pretty good against dog's nuclear pee and kids trampling the grass everyday.

I haven't used PGR lately as I've been finding it's handling the abuse better if I let it grow and just cut more often. It seems its better to let grass grow through the damage.

I really want to PGR it though cause I want the super dense look!


----------



## andymac7

One last look before our forecasted early frost tonight


----------



## offwix

Man that's flat. Goodness


----------



## andymac7

Well we somehow dodged the frost back on the 7th, after a low of 29 last night, that's all folks! (first frost and freeze)










(I really apologize for the poor image quality. I do NOT recommend the Galaxy A32 5G if you're a photographer, btw)

This one's a little better.. I just thought it was funny how the Yukon is still trying to send out runners even in these temps. Lol


----------

